# Nickname for a kayaker?



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

JoeBlows


----------



## cmack (Oct 15, 2006)

Don't ya think a nickname should be, well, like, an actual nickname that people call you? Something related to a story or experience or what not?


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

My rafting buddy calls us boat ticks.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Mild Annoyances


----------



## LeftOfCenter (Aug 16, 2009)

I have to say I agree with cmack. But then I also have to suggest "creek maggots"


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Lil' Joe


----------



## Stuntmonkey (Jul 9, 2009)

Fish disturber
tupperware,
Sir-swims-alot
twice the paddle, half the rafter
yakker-wakker? 
i dunno...


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

people call me chrispy it seems to fit


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

TEAM YAK-Attack


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Basura del Rio


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

If you need a nickname, ask your buddies (not a bunch of people who don't know you) to come up with something that relates to you. It's pretty lame to come up with your own nickname; you might end-up sounding like some "reality" TV dumbass.


----------



## Fry (Jun 12, 2010)

If you have to ask you don't deserve a t-shirt.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

The best I've heard was "Groover Pilot".


----------



## jonpowder (Dec 10, 2008)

Watch the Jerk....shit head


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Barnacles.


----------



## Milquetoast (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree with Earth if it is personalized nicknames. If it is a general nickname for a kayaker then i like the groover pilot best so far .


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Groover pilots a universal name for kayakers. Unless you wanna call everyone else in your kayak club groover pilot, find a better name. Flowtorch is trademarked already so...


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Nickname*

Condom dodger. 

Captain K-1.

Master of the Universe.

Stan.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Don said:


> Master of the Universe.


Casper beat him to it..


----------



## stillwaterpaddler (Nov 16, 2003)

Squirt


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Either "Speedbump" or "Master of the Universe" but it depends on your perspective.

For example, when they say the words "grab onto the loop" its the latter.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

How about, "BJoeB"?


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

I know some rafters love "River Maggots" or "speed bumps"

I like to think of kayaks as "river sports cars" since a raft is a "river bus".

It seems that in every kayaker group, some lucky kayaker is usually bestowed the title of: "the probe".


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree with Andy, but I'm usually referred to as dirtbag by the kind folks carrying my beer. And as long as they keep em cold they can call me anything they want.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

This is a joke... right?
If not how about GayForElFlaco


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

I like "Oar traction"


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

nicknames are not assigned, they are earned.

i am very hairy, solitary, and i like to roam around the woods and the mountains by myself.....thus....the yeti. 

like others have said, if you just pick a nickname, it has no special meaning, nothing that makes you smile when you hear it, no inside story. its just lame. 

think back to stuff you have done that makes people laugh. think about inside stories between you and your friends. again, earned, not labeled.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

Gerbil, Hamster, Newt, Mousie, Gnat, Skeeter, Stinky, Tripod Shorty, Sir-Swims-A-Lot


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Raft Rescue Team


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Nickname*

How about "Safety Boater".

Someone has to chase down your passengers when you dump truck.


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

Moving Targets


----------



## Gumbydamnit (Apr 2, 2008)

Richard Cranium


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

There are the well known douche bag and douche nozzle, but may I introduce your new nickname, Douche Rider!


----------

